# Overhead railway terminus/Dingle Tunnel,liverpool jan-10



## kevsy21 (Jan 22, 2010)

The Liverpool Overhead Railway was the world's first electrically-operated overhead railway
The railway was carried mainly on iron viaducts, with a corrugated iron decking, onto which the tracks were laid. As such, it was vulnerable to corrosion - especially as the steam-operated Docks Railway operated beneath some sections of the line. During surveys it was discovered that expensive repairs would be necessary to ensure the line's long term survival, at a cost of £2 million. The Liverpool Overhead Railway Company could not afford such costs and looked to both Liverpool City Council and the Mersey Docks and Harbour Board for financial assistance. This was to no avail.
The Liverpool Overhead Railway Company had no option but to go into voluntary liquidation. Accordingly, and despite considerable protest, the line was closed on the evening of 30 December 1956.
Dingle was the line's only underground station and was located on Park Road; the station was opened on 21st december 1896,it is now used as a garage
visited today with Georgie(thanks again m8:thumb)
the exterior view





the ramp leading to the tunnel









the start of the tunnel
























the infamous citroen van




uncovered this lotus (literally)





























the view from the end of the tunnel looking towards brunswick


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 23, 2010)

The LOR was also badly damaged by bombing in WWII.

Some of those cars are interesting, especially the Citroen H van, Lotus Elite & Fiat 130 coupe.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats a brilliant Tunnel mate nice work!!


----------



## TK421 (Jan 23, 2010)

I love reports from this place, and that Lotus is the mutts nuts. I take it the garage owners are pretty resonable to allow visitors to the tunnel? Really great photos of a great location.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting place and history. There's something really strange about it with those random vehicles...like a disaster movie where people have tried to get out of the city...and failed! 
Interesting to see the different materials used along the various stretches. Good stuff.


----------



## dervish99 (Feb 4, 2010)

love the citroen van, nice lighting.


----------

